# hanging ceiling drywall in a basement



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes, you will be just fine. The wall drywall offers very little support for ceiling drywall. Usually ceiling drywall goes up first to get a nice, straight and tight seal.


----------



## jrepp44 (Jan 6, 2010)

Also think about all those sheets out in the middle of the room they hold up just fine without any edge support from the drywall on the walls.


----------



## bernieb (Mar 20, 2010)

Use some construction glue to help hold it up.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The manufacturers require the ceiling installed first for a good reason.

In a truss situation, the seasonal changes move the truss up or down, so not nailing the *ceiling *wall edges but letting the wall drywall support the lid will let the board move with the truss; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-023-wood-is-good-but-strange/
In a floor joist above, the activity above moves the joist which is transmitted to the wall connection and intersection, causing possible fastener pops or tape joint cracks there. A *floating corner* at wall/ceiling reduces this; Figs. 3,4,5 on pp.9; And (4.9.1) http://gypsum.org/pdf/GA-216-2010.html
Which is why it’s in the instructions for the warranty; pp. 9- (4.6.1)
You will be alright, but lose the warranty and possibly some fastener pops, but you know how to fix them!
Keep in mind that wood shrinks more across its width, so don’t fasten drywall in the header; http://www.paintsource.net/pages/solutions/new%20construction/wood_shrink.htm

Gary


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

Gary in WA said:


> The manufacturers require the ceiling installed first for a good reason.
> 
> In a truss situation, the seasonal changes move the truss up or down, so not nailing the *ceiling *wall edges but letting the wall drywall support the lid will let the board move with the truss; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-023-wood-is-good-but-strange/
> In a floor joist above, the activity above moves the joist which is transmitted to the wall connection and intersection, causing possible fastener pops or tape joint cracks there. A *floating corner* at wall/ceiling reduces this; Figs. 3,4,5 on pp.9; And (4.9.1) http://gypsum.org/pdf/GA-216-2010.html
> ...


Great info, glad I found this thread.

Not sure I understand ALL the terminology in the articles, but, I get the overall message.


----------

